# My job's safe!



## on_the_fly (Jan 12, 2006)

On that news does anyone want a drink this weekend ?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 12, 2006)

Come to the Plough - lots of party animals will be there!


----------



## Derian (Jan 12, 2006)

Fantastic news on_the_fly


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 12, 2006)

have a drink otf

you deserve it mate


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 13, 2006)

TY PEOPLE !

Really did not like having to re-apply for my own job and blow my own trumpet just to keep what I already have, I hate blowing own trumpet !


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 14, 2006)

Well I aint gonna blow it...  

Congrats n all that hon.

I'm at Totally Hardcore in castros tonight celebrating my djfledglings burpdee!

If yer about give us a ring   

or...expect seriously munted texts


----------



## Isambard (Jan 14, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> or...expect seriously munted texts



No, never..........   Shouldn't your tagline be "big boots" and not "giant shoes"   

Top news OTF mate, have a good night!


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 14, 2006)

Really glad to hear that otf, hope you found folk to celebrate with


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 15, 2006)

Well he didnt find me,

I've just escaped pinky and perky at 200mph wateva and Im deaf in my right ear.

Oh and my legs feel like jelly. I decided it was time to call it quits when I could no longer stand on my jelly legs and my neck is stiff from chair dancng!

The flT IS REALLY QUIET WIVOUT BOMBSCARE   

i THINK i HAVE TINITUS


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 16, 2006)

Decided to celibrate with the 2 most amazing people in the world ever.

My kids stayed all weekend so im    over that fact, shame I missed some Hardcore though, but hey ho being dad is better !


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 16, 2006)

Woo!


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 16, 2006)

Good news mate catch up with ya soon


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice one OTF. Glad for you about the job - and about you enjoying being a parent - it's great, innit?


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 17, 2006)

Not a better feeling in the world IMO now


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

congrats


----------

